# Somebody has to have some instructions!



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)

Okay...I finally located where I put the 6mm stem tool.

I removed the bolt from my 1995 Cruiser SS.

That doesn't seem to be enough.

How do I get the rest of this two piece stem out?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Thread the bolt back in then give it a rap with a mallet, no dif than an old stem


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)

So you want me to put it back together and tap it with my hammer, they try again?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2018)

It comes out like any wedge-type stem, see the Schwinn manual


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)

It's just not budging, and I had to install the one on my Hornet AND remove it a couple times.

PS WHAT manual? It was fully assembled when it was given to me several years ago. I'm trying to put a conventional stem on it, and that will be a bit shorter.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll try to twist it back and forth to see if it works out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2018)

I think it’s in here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1-2.96855/


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)

Just leaves me confused, there must be a taller stem.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2018)

Here ya go.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 23, 2018)

oh good gravy...that guy spent maybe two hours and in the end used a hacksaw...


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 24, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> oh good gravy...that guy spent maybe two hours and in the end used a hacksaw...




Actually it was over a period of more than a week. He let it soak a third time while on Vacation. I would've gone a different route after cutting off the stem. Cut it high, drop the fork, clamp the stem in a bench vice, hit the steer tube with a torch and twist the fork.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 24, 2018)

Be sure to compare diameters of quills on those stems.  There are differences. Tightening down a smaller stem in a larger steerer tube can damage the steerer tube and isn't always safe.


https://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/stems/1-inch-quill.html








If you have a 25.4 stem, than there can also be differences in handle bar clamp diameter too....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 24, 2018)

All I wanted was a conventional stem so I could mount a light and speedometer on the bolt. Now I need to buy a shop? I live in a tiny house with a full shed and it's a cold, dark windy morning. Oh boy.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 26, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> All I wanted was a conventional stem so I could mount a light and speedometer on the bolt. Now I need to buy a shop? I live in a tiny house with a full shed and it's a cold, dark windy morning. Oh boy.



Yes, but if you want easy, you buy a shiny new bike. If you're a tightwad like me, you do it the hard way and forget all the pain in the satisfaction of not having to spend any more money than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 26, 2018)

I bet that modern stem's wedge isn't that hard to budge. Screw the long bolt in, but not tight. You want it 1/4" or so proud so when you tap on it there is somewhere for it to move (down) forcing the stuck wedge down with it.


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 26, 2018)

The best welder in my AG SHOP class back in the 80s was a GIRL, Catfish.

I'll bet she is a great mechanic too. Like my MOM. My late dad sure appreciated the backup.

Seriously, I live in a small two bedroom rental house with no room for acetylene (and I doubt the housing authority would dig that.

A MIG welder would keep taking the circuit breakers down as well. The Air Conditioner does it now and then.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 26, 2018)

Eric, I'll keep trying but Oilit, the stem is too short. I'm going to have to find a much longer one, and it was free.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 26, 2018)

Thread the stem bolt back in a few turns and give it a rap with a mallet or hammer with a block of wood on the bolt. This should knock the wedge loose and the stem will come out.


----------



## drglinski (Mar 26, 2018)

What a nice bike to hack off the stem!  Moron................


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 27, 2018)

*Now wait a minute!*

I'm not going to hack off anything anytime soon.

All I've been trying to do is find s stem with a conventional bolt instead of a recessed 6 mm hex head so I can mount a speedometer and a decent light in a conventional fashion.

I can't help it that they took the design metric...the rest of the bike is not killing me and I'm not about to mess it up, it's the second one of that series I've ever owned and it was also a GIFT.

It's also my main go-to bike right now.

And I've been trying to figure this out for almost ten years.


----------

